# Mullet Fishing



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to Milton today for some mullet. Got there about 6 and there were already 2 boats there. They both left about 10 with 50 and my wife called shortly afterwards so I left with 42. Most were caught on a Sebike Rig.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Good report from Milton. Over here on the Choctawhatchee the mullet brigade is out in force and catching fish. The before daylight anglers are on the spots before the sun breaks. Technique here is the old standby treble hook snatch and catch method. The sebiki hasn't surfaced yet.


----------

